# IPAD 2 bloqué



## amencorner (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un gros souci avec un IPAD 2 Wifi 16 Go : l'IPAD s'éteint régulièrement quand il est en marche par exemple sur l'appli My Canal sur laquelle mes enfants regardent les dessins animés. L'IPAD revient sur la pomme et des lignes de programmation apparaissent en bas à gauche de l'écran, puis disparaissent; la pomme disparait, l'écran ne s'allume pas, puis ca recommence.... Au bout d'une heure environ, l'écran se rallumme tout seul. 

J'ai essayé la restauration mais cela ne change rien...

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur...

Merci bien.

Amencorner


----------



## lineakd (11 Août 2014)

@amencorner, soit le bienvenu!
Est-ce que la tablette est jailbreakée?
Est-elle tombée?
As tu essayé de réinitialiser (effacer les contenus et réglages) puis de configurer la tablette comme un nouvel ipad?


----------



## amencorner (11 Août 2014)

Bonjour Lineakd,
Merci pour l'accueil !
Non l'iPad n'est pas jailbreaké.
Pour être très précis, il a commence à bugger quelques jours après le changement de la vitre par un réparateur pro, il y a peut être un lien mais difficile à prouver ...
Et oui j'ai tout réinstallé mais cela ne change rien, l'iPad bugge, se met sur la pomme et tente pendant des heures de redémarrer , ce qui arrive après plusieurs heures.
J'ai demandé au réparateur de la vitre de re démonter pour tout vérifier mais si cela ne fonctionne pas, je serais au court d'idées..et j'aurais dépensé 115  pour une vitre neuve sur un ipad dont je ne peux me servir ...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## adixya (11 Août 2014)

Ah mon avis c'est difficile de s'en sortir. Le réparateur niera toujours que ça a un rapport avec la vitre. Apple ne pourra rien te proposer d'autre qu'une réparation standard a prix prohibitif.
Quant à déterminer la cause toi-même, tu ne serais pas ici si tu savais comment faire.

Au lieu de redépenser 270 euros ou que sais je dans une vitre Apple, à ta place je rallongerai de 80 euros et me prendrai un mini rétina sur le refurb...
Ou bien un mini normal à 250 euros...
Et si tu as encore un peu de marge de manuvre financière après ça un Apple care + pour la tranquillité d'esprit.


----------



## lineakd (11 Août 2014)

@amencorner, oui, ça semble être une panne du au changement de vitre ou à la cause de la vitre cassée.


----------

